
Show HN: Churni, Reduce churn with a better cancellation process - gaeldestrem
https://www.churni.io/
======
gaeldestrem
Founder here, I left my full-time job 4 months ago and have been working very
hard to build & bootstrap this SaaS project. I was previously working at
GitBook (a SaaS documentation plaftorm) as a software engineer and I
identified this opportunity when we were trying to reduce our churn.

Churni makes it easy to create a better cancellation process & implement
retention strategies such as giving a free month, a discount or scheduling a
call to save customers. It also allows you to collect & analyze customer
feedback to prevent future churn.

If you want to know more about why I'm building this, my motivations &
challenges, I've written an article about it:
[https://www.churni.io/blog/introducing-
churni/](https://www.churni.io/blog/introducing-churni/)

I would love to hear your thoughts, feedback and am happy to answer any
questions.

